# Must Have books/DVDS for aspiring protection sports handler?



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

Good Evening WDF patrons,

Since i have been getting more and more interested in dogsports I have gotten a few books and dvds. I realize that there is no substitute for firsthand training experience at a knoweldgeable club, but I want to be as prepared as possible well before my pup is even bred. 


I have the book Schutzhund: theory and training methods. it is good. a basic rundown of the important aspects of SCH. i am currently working through it. 

I have also recently read The tracking dog: theory and methods. it is a great basic primer on tracking. I am working on the CD obedience title with my big dog now, but will start training for his TD by this book after we get the CD finished.

I feel I kind of wasted some $$ on a few of the basic Leerburg dvds i got. not that the material wouldn;t be usefull to some people but "estbalishing pack order" and "basic obedience" were all stuff that got covered in my very first basic obedience class years ago.

I heard and read alot of great stuff about the balabanov dvd series the game and obedience without conflcit. Also heard that the bernhard flinks dvd "building drive and focus" is pretty good too. 

If you were able to reccomened some materials for an aspiring dog handler still in his detailed research phase what you suggest?


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

chris haynie said:


> Good Evening WDF patrons,
> 
> Since i have been getting more and more interested in dogsports I have gotten a few books and dvds. I realize that there is no substitute for firsthand training experience at a knoweldgeable club, but I want to be as prepared as possible well before my pup is even bred.
> 
> ...


I can recommend Ivan's DVD's for sure, check E-Bay. You must get the first DVD, Clear Communication for the others to work out. Have you looked for a club? You can learn by just watching and get a feel for the different club styles.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

thanks man. i have been to one club session to watch and plan on doing so regularily for a while before my pup is bred. i figure I'll also get books/dvds to assign myself as "homework" in between observation sessions at the club. I will be checking ebay/amazon for the balabanov dvds, as they are quite expensive if you by them through CTS.


----------



## michael hill (Mar 3, 2009)

Leerburg DVD = Stupid infomercial ](*,)


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

michael hill said:


> Leerburg DVD = Stupid infomercial ](*,)



Michael,

I totally agree on the old stuff, but the Bernhard Flinks DVD's are really good and the new Michael Ellis Power of Training with Food (the first in a series) is excellent.
The Power of Training with Markers with Ed himself isn't all that bad if a little long winded.

As far as books
Training the Behavior by Gary Patterson is a real good bible
of Schutzhund Training in general (anything by Gary Patterson is good)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> ... the new Michael Ellis Power of Training with Food (the first in a series) is excellent. ... The Power of Training with Markers with Ed himself isn't all that bad if a little long winded.


Ditto. 

Also really like Sheila Booth's book _Schutzhund obedience: Training in drive.
_


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

sweet! thanks for the suggestions. went ahead and ordered the flinks building drive. 

dude you hit the nail on the head with the leerburg = infomercial comment. the "establishing pack structure" and" basic dog obedience" made me feel like I was 12 at the first week of obedience with my old cattle dog. i gave them to my cousins who are thinking of getting their first dog 

I will put the rest of the suggested books on my list of books to buy. they were highly reviewed when i searched them on the net. 

any other suggestions would be very helpful. I am kind of a nerd so now that Im getting into the schutzhund material i want to read and view as much as possible in between trips to the training clubs.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

I found the rules and helper stuff here interesting
Like having the answers before the test

http://germanshepherddog.com/members/forms/index.htm


----------



## Rory De Hindeberg (Aug 24, 2009)

'One Man and his Dog' Anthony Richardson


----------



## Andrew Rowley (Nov 3, 2008)

*Der Schutzhund
(The Protection Dog)**
*A Training Manual

By Helmut Raiser
Translated by Armin Winkler 

​


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

thanks ya'll!! keep em coming. I just cleared off a section of the bookcase in my home office and put a "schuthund" label on it! 


I plan on picking up der shcutzhund when i go visit the club armin winkler trains at.

i have been able to track down most of these on amazon, but after i finish looking there i might need some suggestion on where to buy the ones i can't fin on amazon. 

that helper guidebook is very very interesting. i sent an inquiry to the club i intend to train with about training to be a helper before i get my dog...seems like i could learn a whole lot on the field. its also a great way to get involved in the sport without having a suitable dog. I love my rescue dogs but theres no way in hell they'd be good for schutzhund.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

i have the three ivan balabanov videos
they are simple but good

if you know absolutly nothing about dogs the leerburg bite training a working puppy
has a section on puppy selection and beginning rag work which is good for a beginner


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Information Over load*



chris haynie said:


> I plan on picking up der shcutzhund when i go visit the club armin winkler trains at.




Hi Chris,

Der Schutzhund is a great theory book and Helmut Raiser probably has forgotten more about Schutzhund Training then most of us will ever learn. However  be careful about getting too involved with theory and "book learning". You'll learn more by getting out there with a good trainer (like Armin Winkler) and your dog. I think learning some decoy
skills (if you are physically able) is another excellent way to
learn how to "read" a dog from the other end


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Balabanov DVD's*



Mike Lauer said:


> i have the three ivan balabanov videos they are simple but good


Hi Mike

I got DVD #4 "Motion exercises, recall and send out" the other day and it is very good. I'd also recommend anyone that has the first two DVD's to check out the http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/www.trainperview.com
website. There are two patches on "finding the leg" and "improving the game" that can be viewed for free.
The video clips you have to pay for also have some very good
information.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: Balabanov DVD's*

i didnt know there was a #4
going to have to pick that up


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

This is great, you guys gave him the most scatter****ed info you possibly could think of. Now all he has to do is go to a club and they do nothing at all the same as all the BS you are feeding him. LOL

Go to a club and watch for a while. Then go to another club and watch for a while. Look for a club with a lot of guys in it. LOL

Avoid the clubs with the dykey looking chicks. They will try and control everything.

Then, no matter what, DON'T DRINK THE KOOL-AID.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

i think ive found the best club near me..going to watch and learn on sundays thru the fall and saturdays from november on. been trying to absorb as much relevant info as possible, so scaterrbrained isn't neccesarily bad. 

i've never been much kool aid, unless i make it myslef


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> This is great, you guys gave him the most scatter****ed info you possibly could think of. Now all he has to do is go to a club and they do nothing at all the same as all the BS you are feeding him. LOL
> 
> Go to a club and watch for a while. Then go to another club and watch for a while. Look for a club with a lot of guys in it. LOL
> 
> ...


I have to admit, you are right, when females get the upper hand in a club, the downfall is not far behind.

I far prefer to train with the guys, although there are a few that have too many female hormones that are liable to rock the boat!!

Absolutely no reference to the girls on here:grin:


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

BAH
dont be sexist 
morons come in both sexes

you need to stay away from them not women or Italians or small men with one green eye and one blue eye


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Lauer said:


> BAH
> dont be sexist
> morons come in both sexes
> 
> you need to stay away from them not women or Italians or small men with one green eye and one blue eye


Toadally correct (well, except for the small men with one green eye and one blue eye).
:lol:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

It probably doesn't need to be said but, I think far more valuable than a book or DVD is a solid mentor. So, if you presently belong to a club or are scouting one out then seek to find someone in the club who shares your values and demonstrates some good common sense. This person should also be capable of seeing his or her vision through to a complete and finished product. Complete is the key word here. Finding someone whose only good at one or two components in training is fairly easy, finding someone whose able to link all those pieces together will assist in taking you much further in the end.


----------



## Sherry Spivey (Sep 7, 2009)

I like the Ivan videos and the Sheila Booth book Training in Drive.

If you can't find stuff on Amazon try www.dogwise.com

The Leerburg stuff was a waste of money. Haven't they updated some of their stuff since the 70's????? Their Sch 1 handler dvd was so outdated it was useless.#-o

The biggest blowhard and spouter of misinformation at our club is a MALE. Our club president is a female who trains police dogs and she has been helpful and informative. I think idiots come in all flavors. Go watch and learn, how TO do things and how NOT to do things.

Don't believe everything you see, read or hear. Keep your eyes, ears and mind open and form your own opinions. That being said you can learn a lot from books and DVDs, but a club is where you will get your real education.


----------

